# Sgarbi vs Michele Bravi:"E' una femmina".



## admin (15 Febbraio 2022)

Vittorio Sgarbi contro Michele Bravi. Le parole del critico d'arte:"C’era quell’altro che cantava una canzone di Battisti, che si chiama Bravi, tutto femmina. E cantava rivolgendosi a una donna come se fosse un maschio. La canzone è fatta da Battisti per una donna e lui era un uomo e la declinava al maschile".

La replica di bravi:"Non amo dare spazio o voce a persone che ignorano la bellezza della libertà d’espressione individuale, né tantomeno demonizzare una risata imbarazzata dovuta all’imprevisto di una diretta. Non farò nomi e non vi invito ad andare a scavare. Colgo però lo spunto visto che da ieri mi state mandando un video di una trasmissione dove si accusa la mia eccessiva femminilità, per dire che sono orgoglioso di dare voce ad un approccio non giudicante dell’individualità. Non smetterò mai di dire con la mia musica ‘siate completamente voi stessi'”. Questa non è una lotta che riguarda la comunità LGBTQI+ ma ha a che fare con la possibilità di tutti di raccontare al mondo i propri colori. È un segno di civiltà rispettare e accettare opinioni diverse dalla propria ma è un peccato lasciare che i giudizi medievali limitino la vostra creatività. Siate creativi sempre“.


----------



## admin (15 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Vittorio Sgarbi contro Michele Bravi. Le parole del critico d'arte:"C’era quell’altro che cantava una canzone di Battisti, che si chiama Bravi, tutto femmina. E cantava rivolgendosi a una donna come se fosse un maschio. La canzone è fatta da Battisti per una donna e lui era un uomo e la declinava al maschile".
> 
> La replica di bravi:"Non amo dare spazio o voce a persone che ignorano la bellezza della libertà d’espressione individuale, né tantomeno demonizzare una risata imbarazzata dovuta all’imprevisto di una diretta. Non farò nomi e non vi invito ad andare a scavare. Colgo però lo spunto visto che da ieri mi state mandando un video di una trasmissione dove si accusa la mia eccessiva femminilità, per dire che sono orgoglioso di dare voce ad un approccio non giudicante dell’individualità. Non smetterò mai di dire con la mia musica ‘siate completamente voi stessi'”. Questa non è una lotta che riguarda la comunità LGBTQI+ ma ha a che fare con la possibilità di tutti di raccontare al mondo i propri colori. È un segno di civiltà rispettare e accettare opinioni diverse dalla propria ma è un peccato lasciare che i giudizi medievali limitino la vostra creatività. Siate creativi sempre“.



Ahahahahhahahahahahah grande Vittorio


----------



## fabri47 (15 Febbraio 2022)

Sto Bravi quando "canta" sembra proprio che c'ha un palo nell'ano.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Vittorio Sgarbi contro Michele Bravi. Le parole del critico d'arte:"C’era quell’altro che cantava una canzone di Battisti, che si chiama Bravi, tutto femmina. E cantava rivolgendosi a una donna come se fosse un maschio. La canzone è fatta da Battisti per una donna e lui era un uomo e la declinava al maschile".
> 
> La replica di bravi:"Non amo dare spazio o voce a persone che ignorano la bellezza della libertà d’espressione individuale, né tantomeno demonizzare una risata imbarazzata dovuta all’imprevisto di una diretta. Non farò nomi e non vi invito ad andare a scavare. Colgo però lo spunto visto che da ieri mi state mandando un video di una trasmissione dove si accusa la mia eccessiva femminilità, per dire che sono orgoglioso di dare voce ad un approccio non giudicante dell’individualità. Non smetterò mai di dire con la mia musica ‘siate completamente voi stessi'”. Questa non è una lotta che riguarda la comunità LGBTQI+ ma ha a che fare con la possibilità di tutti di raccontare al mondo i propri colori. È un segno di civiltà rispettare e accettare opinioni diverse dalla propria ma è un peccato lasciare che i giudizi medievali limitino la vostra creatività. Siate creativi sempre“.



Certi esseri orribili non dovrebbero nemmeno avvicinarsi ai testi e alle canzone di Battisti..


----------



## Trumpusconi (15 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Vittorio Sgarbi contro Michele Bravi. Le parole del critico d'arte:"C’era quell’altro che cantava una canzone di Battisti, che si chiama Bravi, tutto femmina. E cantava rivolgendosi a una donna come se fosse un maschio. La canzone è fatta da Battisti per una donna e lui era un uomo e la declinava al maschile".
> 
> La replica di bravi:"Non amo dare spazio o voce a persone che ignorano la bellezza della libertà d’espressione individuale, né tantomeno demonizzare una risata imbarazzata dovuta all’imprevisto di una diretta. Non farò nomi e non vi invito ad andare a scavare. Colgo però lo spunto visto che da ieri mi state mandando un video di una trasmissione dove si accusa la mia eccessiva femminilità, per dire che sono orgoglioso di dare voce ad un approccio non giudicante dell’individualità. Non smetterò mai di dire con la mia musica ‘siate completamente voi stessi'”. Questa non è una lotta che riguarda la comunità LGBTQI+ ma ha a che fare con la possibilità di tutti di raccontare al mondo i propri colori. È un segno di civiltà rispettare e accettare opinioni diverse dalla propria ma è un peccato lasciare che i giudizi medievali limitino la vostra creatività. Siate creativi sempre“.


Che cafonazzo sgarbi.
Esempio lampante di come la cultura non equivalga all'eleganza o al saper stare al mondo.


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Vittorio Sgarbi contro Michele Bravi. Le parole del critico d'arte:"C’era quell’altro che cantava una canzone di Battisti, che si chiama Bravi, tutto femmina. E cantava rivolgendosi a una donna come se fosse un maschio. La canzone è fatta da Battisti per una donna e lui era un uomo e la declinava al maschile".
> 
> La replica di bravi:"Non amo dare spazio o voce a persone che ignorano la bellezza della libertà d’espressione individuale, né tantomeno demonizzare una risata imbarazzata dovuta all’imprevisto di una diretta. Non farò nomi e non vi invito ad andare a scavare. Colgo però lo spunto visto che da ieri mi state mandando un video di una trasmissione dove si accusa la mia eccessiva femminilità, per dire che sono orgoglioso di dare voce ad un approccio non giudicante dell’individualità. Non smetterò mai di dire con la mia musica ‘siate completamente voi stessi'”. Questa non è una lotta che riguarda la comunità LGBTQI+ ma ha a che fare con la possibilità di tutti di raccontare al mondo i propri colori. È un segno di civiltà rispettare e accettare opinioni diverse dalla propria ma è un peccato lasciare che i giudizi medievali limitino la vostra creatività. Siate creativi sempre“.


Un assassino più che altro


----------



## ilPresidente (15 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Vittorio Sgarbi contro Michele Bravi. Le parole del critico d'arte:"C’era quell’altro che cantava una canzone di Battisti, che si chiama Bravi, tutto femmina. E cantava rivolgendosi a una donna come se fosse un maschio. La canzone è fatta da Battisti per una donna e lui era un uomo e la declinava al maschile".
> 
> La replica di bravi:"Non amo dare spazio o voce a persone che ignorano la bellezza della libertà d’espressione individuale, né tantomeno demonizzare una risata imbarazzata dovuta all’imprevisto di una diretta. Non farò nomi e non vi invito ad andare a scavare. Colgo però lo spunto visto che da ieri mi state mandando un video di una trasmissione dove si accusa la mia eccessiva femminilità, per dire che sono orgoglioso di dare voce ad un approccio non giudicante dell’individualità. Non smetterò mai di dire con la mia musica ‘siate completamente voi stessi'”. Questa non è una lotta che riguarda la comunità LGBTQI+ ma ha a che fare con la possibilità di tutti di raccontare al mondo i propri colori. È un segno di civiltà rispettare e accettare opinioni diverse dalla propria ma è un peccato lasciare che i giudizi medievali limitino la vostra creatività. Siate creativi sempre“.



Sgarbi é cafone ma dice il vero.
Anche io posso auto incensarmi artista ma non per questo deturpare i genitali del David di Michelangelo con uno scalpello.
Bravi non é paladino del mondo libero: é solo scarso e poco bravo. La sua immagine lo aiuta a stare nel mercato discografico del momento, ma tolto quello c’è veramente poco talento. Imho.


----------



## enigmistic02 (15 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Vittorio Sgarbi contro Michele Bravi. Le parole del critico d'arte:"C’era quell’altro che cantava una canzone di Battisti, che si chiama Bravi, tutto femmina. E cantava rivolgendosi a una donna come se fosse un maschio. La canzone è fatta da Battisti per una donna e lui era un uomo e la declinava al maschile".
> 
> La replica di bravi:"Non amo dare spazio o voce a persone che ignorano la bellezza della libertà d’espressione individuale, né tantomeno demonizzare una risata imbarazzata dovuta all’imprevisto di una diretta. Non farò nomi e non vi invito ad andare a scavare. Colgo però lo spunto visto che da ieri mi state mandando un video di una trasmissione dove si accusa la mia eccessiva femminilità, per dire che sono orgoglioso di dare voce ad un approccio non giudicante dell’individualità. Non smetterò mai di dire con la mia musica ‘siate completamente voi stessi'”. Questa non è una lotta che riguarda la comunità LGBTQI+ ma ha a che fare con la possibilità di tutti di raccontare al mondo i propri colori. È un segno di civiltà rispettare e accettare opinioni diverse dalla propria ma è un peccato lasciare che i giudizi medievali limitino la vostra creatività. Siate creativi sempre“.


In questo specifico caso, quella di Sgarbi mi sembra davvero una polemica sterile.


----------



## gabri65 (15 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Vittorio Sgarbi contro Michele Bravi. Le parole del critico d'arte:"C’era quell’altro che cantava una canzone di Battisti, che si chiama Bravi, tutto femmina. E cantava rivolgendosi a una donna come se fosse un maschio. La canzone è fatta da Battisti per una donna e lui era un uomo e la declinava al maschile".
> 
> La replica di bravi:"Non amo dare spazio o voce a persone che ignorano la bellezza della libertà d’espressione individuale, né tantomeno demonizzare una risata imbarazzata dovuta all’imprevisto di una diretta. Non farò nomi e non vi invito ad andare a scavare. Colgo però lo spunto visto che da ieri mi state mandando un video di una trasmissione dove si accusa la mia eccessiva femminilità, per dire che sono orgoglioso di dare voce ad un approccio non giudicante dell’individualità. Non smetterò mai di dire con la mia musica ‘siate completamente voi stessi'”. Questa non è una lotta che riguarda la comunità LGBTQI+ ma ha a che fare con la possibilità di tutti di raccontare al mondo i propri colori. È un segno di civiltà rispettare e accettare opinioni diverse dalla propria ma è un peccato lasciare che i giudizi medievali limitino la vostra creatività. Siate creativi sempre“.



'Sta moda di snaturare tutto e rimodularlo su basi LGBTSDFGD sta ampiamente fracassando.

Proprio l'opposto della creatività. Ma basta, se non avete idee andate a raccogliere pomodori fluidi.


----------



## Raryof (15 Febbraio 2022)

Il genio Battisti cantava questa






Bravi, androgino e gay, dovrebbe sciacquarsi la bocca con la benza prima di provare a cantare 5 secondi una sua canzone e di smettere col canto per sempre.
Comunque che cacchio di tempi che stiamo vivendo, riusciranno a rovinare pure le canzoni di un tempo, snaturando di tutto e di più, rendendo tutto fluid o roba simile.


----------



## fabri47 (15 Febbraio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Il genio Battisti cantava questa
> 
> Bravi, androgino e gay, dovrebbe sciacquarsi la bocca con la benza prima di provare a cantare 5 secondi una sua canzone e di smettere col canto per sempre.
> Comunque che cacchio di tempi che stiamo vivendo, riusciranno a rovinare pure le canzoni di un tempo, snaturando di tutto e di più, rendendo tutto fluid o roba simile.


Ahahahah una delle mie preferite, mi è capitato di postarla qui varie volte.

Ricordo che l'anno scorso a Sanremo un certo Aiello, nella serata delle cover, duetto con un certo rapper chiamato Vegas Jones e fecero "Gianna" con la strofa rap che era lesbica e cercava di fare coming out. Uno stupro alla musica e al grande Rino...


----------



## Raryof (15 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ahahahah una delle mie preferite, mi è capitato di postarla qui varie volte.
> 
> Ricordo che l'anno scorso a Sanremo un certo Aiello, nella serata delle cover, duetto con un certo rapper chiamato Vegas Jones e fecero "Gianna" con la strofa rap che era lesbica e cercava di fare coming out. Uno stupro alla musica e al grande Rino...


Per sicurezza non l'ascolto......


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Febbraio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Comunque che cacchio di tempi che stiamo vivendo, riusciranno a rovinare pure le canzoni di un tempo, snaturando di tutto e di più, rendendo tutto fluid o roba simile.


Con i film in America lo stanno già facendo da un bel pezzo.

Tutti inseriti nella lista nera della cancel culture, soprattutto quelli che parlano di schiavismo o minoranze, tipo "via col vento".
Li stanno censurando tutti, persino alcuni classici disney.


----------



## unbreakable (15 Febbraio 2022)

mi è capitato più volte di vedere parti da maschio (sceriffi o pistoleri vari)del vecchio western interpretati da donne che dovevano fingere di essere maschi..io sta roba non la capisco..o metti un maschio o metti una donna a fare lo sceriffo che diamine significa mettere una donna a fare il maschio????

poi faccio un ot ho letto sul giornale che c'è stata miss italia ma p stata l'edizione meno reclamizzata della storia..cioè ho aperto il giornale e vedo sta ragazza incoronata..caspita una tv potevano anche mandarla o magari l'hanno trasmessa e non ho seguito io..però boh fino a qualche anno fa una guardata la davo volentieri..mah


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Che cafonazzo sgarbi.
> Esempio lampante di come la cultura non equivalga all'eleganza o al saper stare al mondo.



Una delle poche volte che non ha insultato nessuno e non ha usato epiteti volgari.

Ha detto che è una femmina... penso sia d'accordo anche l'androgino stesso


----------



## Trumpusconi (15 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Una delle poche volte che non ha insultato nessuno e non ha usato epiteti volgari.
> 
> Ha detto che è una femmina... penso sia d'accordo anche l'androgino stesso


Ha dileggiato, il che a mio parere è 1000 volte peggio di insultare perchè almeno se mi insulti ti prendi la responsabilità di quello che dici, se perculi in modo più o meno sottile sei pure codardo.
Che poi tra l'altro da sgarbi mi stupisce, visto che la cafonaggine è la sua ragion d'essere mi sarei aspettato ben altri epiteti


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Febbraio 2022)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> poi faccio un ot ho letto sul giornale che c'è stata miss italia ma p stata l'edizione meno reclamizzata della storia..cioè ho aperto il giornale e vedo sta ragazza incoronata..caspita una tv potevano anche mandarla o magari l'hanno trasmessa e non ho seguito io..però boh fino a qualche anno fa una guardata la davo volentieri..mah



Ma figurati, la f. ormai è bandita.

Ancora che non abbia vinto una con tre gambe, sarebbe un successo... mi sembra che la nuova vincitrice sia regolare.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ha dileggiato, il che a mio parere è 1000 volte peggio di insultare perchè almeno se mi insulti ti prendi la responsabilità di quello che dici, se perculi in modo più o meno sottile sei pure codardo.
> Che poi tra l'altro da sgarbi mi stupisce, visto che la cafonaggine è la sua ragion d'essere mi sarei aspettato ben altri epiteti



Meglio un dileggio sarcastico e politicamente scorretto di uno sfregio a Battisti o all'arte della musica, o di una risposta piena di ipocrito buonismo come la replica logorroica di quel coso là.
10 righe di risposta per la solita propaganda.

Uguale a quell'altra che ha montato un caso di stato perché qualcuno ha osato dire che con le calze a rete stava male.


----------



## cris (15 Febbraio 2022)

Non so nemmeno chi sia questo Bravi; spiaze


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (15 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Vittorio Sgarbi contro Michele Bravi. Le parole del critico d'arte:"C’era quell’altro che cantava una canzone di Battisti, che si chiama Bravi, tutto femmina. E cantava rivolgendosi a una donna come se fosse un maschio. La canzone è fatta da Battisti per una donna e lui era un uomo e la declinava al maschile".
> 
> La replica di bravi:"Non amo dare spazio o voce a persone che ignorano la bellezza della libertà d’espressione individuale, né tantomeno demonizzare una risata imbarazzata dovuta all’imprevisto di una diretta. Non farò nomi e non vi invito ad andare a scavare. Colgo però lo spunto visto che da ieri mi state mandando un video di una trasmissione dove si accusa la mia eccessiva femminilità, per dire che sono orgoglioso di dare voce ad un approccio non giudicante dell’individualità. Non smetterò mai di dire con la mia musica ‘siate completamente voi stessi'”. Questa non è una lotta che riguarda la comunità LGBTQI+ ma ha a che fare con la possibilità di tutti di raccontare al mondo i propri colori.* È un segno di civiltà rispettare e accettare opinioni diverse dalla propria* ma è un peccato lasciare che i giudizi medievali limitino la vostra creatività. Siate creativi sempre“.


A prescindere dalla polemica in questione, sono d'accordo con la frase evidenziata. Mi aspetto, però, che sia valida per tutti e in ogni occasione, perché mi sembra che ci siano opinioni di serie A e opinioni di serie B.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (15 Febbraio 2022)

al di là delle cafonate di Sgarbi, sto Michele Bravi è veramente il più scarso che si sia vistga quest'anno a sanremo. Molto peggio di Ana Mena e Tananai. La versione di Io vorrei, non vorrei era da querela penale.


----------



## Raryof (15 Febbraio 2022)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> mi è capitato più volte di vedere parti da maschio (sceriffi o pistoleri vari)del vecchio western interpretati da donne che dovevano fingere di essere maschi..io sta roba non la capisco..o metti un maschio o metti una donna a fare lo sceriffo che diamine significa mettere una donna a fare il maschio????
> 
> poi faccio un ot ho letto sul giornale che c'è stata miss italia ma p stata l'edizione meno reclamizzata della storia..cioè ho aperto il giornale e vedo sta ragazza incoronata..caspita una tv potevano anche mandarla o magari l'hanno trasmessa e non ho seguito io..però boh fino a qualche anno fa una guardata la davo volentieri..mah


La passera è bandita, se l'evoluzione della società è passata per larghi tratti se non tutti da quello che veniva proposto in tv capirete bene che il declino della prima tv berlusconiana, fatta di gnocca e programmi tipo Sarabanda o simili dove vedevi ballerine ovunque che adesso sono sparite, non è stato per nulla casuale ma cercato, questo grazie all'avvento del web e dei fenomeni del web, anche la gialappa's non ha più senso di esistere, le prese per il culo, la tv trash ma divertente, genuina, non ha motivo di esistere in una tv che ti parla solo di morte e di gender fluid, impossibile fare satira, impossibile proporre ancora oggi dei concorsi di bellezza che hanno fatto e faranno la fine delle soap all'italiana, figuriamoci su rai1, hanno tolto la linea comica dalle tv e ti hanno fatto vedere solo dei gay, nei reality o ovunque, valorizzando solo un lato della medaglia e scacciando ciò che poteva dare fastidio, un tempo per andare in tv e cominciare una carriera d'attrice/soubrette dovevi andare a Miss Italia, adesso basta che diventi influncer e sei a posto ma devi avere una storia triste o essere super allineato, talenti? ZERO.
E' dappertutto così, in tutti i settori dello spettacolo e vedrete che più avanti sarà ancora peggio, quando si raggiungerà il marcio per davvero, toglieranno di mezzo tantissimi film e probabilmente su internet saremo super controllati proprio come ora.


----------



## fabri47 (15 Febbraio 2022)

Sto Bravi cambiasse almeno il cognome in Scarsi, o ScarsA, oppure Scars* come va di moda ora.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Febbraio 2022)

Se questo tizio vuole essere maschio femmina sono solo affari suoi. Rimane il fatto che considerarlo un big è ridicolo.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (15 Febbraio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> La passera è bandita, se l'evoluzione della società è passata per larghi tratti se non tutti da quello che veniva proposto in tv capirete bene che il declino della prima tv berlusconiana, fatta di gnocca e programmi tipo Sarabanda o simili dove vedevi ballerine ovunque che adesso sono sparite, non è stato per nulla casuale ma cercato, questo grazie all'avvento del web e dei fenomeni del web, anche la gialappa's non ha più senso di esistere, le prese per il culo, la tv trash ma divertente, genuina, non ha motivo di esistere in una tv che ti parla solo di morte e di gender fluid, impossibile fare satira, impossibile proporre ancora oggi dei concorsi di bellezza che hanno fatto e faranno la fine delle soap all'italiana, figuriamoci su rai1, hanno tolto la linea comica dalle tv e ti hanno fatto vedere solo dei gay, nei reality o ovunque, valorizzando solo un lato della medaglia e scacciando ciò che poteva dare fastidio, un tempo per andare in tv e cominciare una carriera d'attrice/soubrette dovevi andare a Miss Italia, adesso basta che diventi influncer e sei a posto ma devi avere una storia triste o essere super allineato, talenti? ZERO.
> E' dappertutto così, in tutti i settori dello spettacolo e vedrete che più avanti sarà ancora peggio, quando si raggiungerà il marcio per davvero, toglieranno di mezzo tantissimi film e probabilmente su internet saremo super controllati proprio come ora.


Mi ricordo qualche anno fa era tornato in auge il programma Ciao Darwin,quello dove si vedevano tette e culi....fu un vero miracolo di Bonolis,riportare un programma così.
Guardacaso non lo fanno più perché erano tutti indignati che del fatto delle donne seminude, e quindi viste come donne oggetto.
Ora in televisione non si vedono più ballerine e modelle nei programmi,hai detto una cosa verissima. È tutto ciò non è casuale,ma voluto.. hanno bandito la passera in maniera vergognosa. 
Sia mai che i bambini vedendo qualche tetta diventino etero..guai al mondo.
Io la tv non la seguo più da anni,proprio per questo bigottismo vomitevole,dove mi impongono una certa linea di pensiero. In mediaset ormai è tutto un bordello,tra talk politici e grande fratello è uno schifo completo, a tal proposito, il GF condotto da un gay. Sarà un caso?? Ahahaahaha


----------



## KILPIN_91 (15 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se questo tizio vuole essere maschio femmina sono solo affari suoi. Rimane il fatto che considerarlo un big è ridicolo.


Quest anno ho fatto bene a non guardarlo,il festival dei gay e dei trans


----------



## fabri47 (15 Febbraio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Mi ricordo qualche anno fa era tornato in auge il programma Ciao Darwin,quello dove si vedevano tette e culi....fu un vero miracolo di Bonolis,riportare un programma così.
> Guardacaso non lo fanno più perché erano tutti indignati che del fatto delle donne seminude, e quindi viste come donne oggetto.
> Ora in televisione non si vedono più ballerine e modelle nei programmi,hai detto una cosa verissima. È tutto ciò non è casuale,ma voluto.. hanno bandito la passera in maniera vergognosa.
> Sia mai che i bambini vedendo qualche tetta diventino etero..guai al mondo.
> Io la tv non la seguo più da anni,proprio per questo bigottismo vomitevole,dove mi impongono una certa linea di pensiero. In mediaset ormai è tutto un bordello,tra talk politici e grande fratello è uno schifo completo, a tal proposito, il GF condotto da un gay. Sarà un caso?? Ahahaahaha


Ciao Darwin non lo fanno per i costi e la pandemia, basti vedere che Avanti un altro, dove la passera c'è comunque, lo fanno in ogni caso. Bonolis è l'ultimo argine a questo schifo, ma semplicemente perchè porta soldi all'azienda facendo quelle cose. Una volta che non ci sarà più lui, ci sarà lo schifo totale in tv e quel tipo di comicità morirà definitivamente. Forse Pio e Amedeo si avvicinano un po' a lui, poi c'è Checco Zalone che tira un colpo al cerchio e uno alla botte, un po' come fa lo stesso Bonolis.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Febbraio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Quest anno ho fatto bene a non guardarlo,il festival dei gay e dei trans



Hai fatto malissimo. Sul forum ci siamo divertiti molto a massacrare qualsiasi cosa.


----------



## fabri47 (15 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Hai fatto malissimo. Sul forum ci siamo divertiti molto a massacrare qualsiasi cosa.


Un successone quel topic, non finiamo mai di ringraziare tutti  . La cosa bella è che quando i festival erano più "seri", tipo quelli di Baglioni, non c'era così tanto interesse ahahahahah.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Vittorio Sgarbi contro Michele Bravi. Le parole del critico d'arte:"C’era quell’altro che cantava una canzone di Battisti, che si chiama Bravi, tutto femmina. E cantava rivolgendosi a una donna come se fosse un maschio. La canzone è fatta da Battisti per una donna e lui era un uomo e la declinava al maschile".
> 
> La replica di bravi:"Non amo dare spazio o voce a persone che ignorano la bellezza della libertà d’espressione individuale, né tantomeno demonizzare una risata imbarazzata dovuta all’imprevisto di una diretta. Non farò nomi e non vi invito ad andare a scavare. Colgo però lo spunto visto che da ieri mi state mandando un video di una trasmissione dove si accusa la mia eccessiva femminilità, per dire che sono orgoglioso di dare voce ad un approccio non giudicante dell’individualità. Non smetterò mai di dire con la mia musica ‘siate completamente voi stessi'”. Questa non è una lotta che riguarda la comunità LGBTQI+ ma ha a che fare con la possibilità di tutti di raccontare al mondo i propri colori. È un segno di civiltà rispettare e accettare opinioni diverse dalla propria ma è un peccato lasciare che i giudizi medievali limitino la vostra creatività. Siate creativi sempre“.


Ora si chiama LGBYQI PLUS (!) ????

Puahahahahah

Stanno malissimo.


----------



## Swaitak (15 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ora si chiama LGBYQI PLUS (!) ????
> 
> Puahahahahah
> 
> Stanno malissimo.


fino a lgbtq ci sono arrivato, ma I e + che cacchio vuol dire?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ora si chiama LGBYQI PLUS (!) ????
> 
> Puahahahahah
> 
> Stanno malissimo.



Sì sì, c'è chi fra gli stessi LGBTQSGHGSH ha dichiarato razzista l'acronimo perché potrebbero esserci ulteriori "realtà sessuali" non considerate, e allora hanno deciso di metterci un +


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Febbraio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> fino a lgbtq ci sono arrivato, ma I e + che cacchio vuol dire?



I sta per Intersex!

Forse sono gli interisti travoni


----------



## pazzomania (15 Febbraio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> fino a lgbtq ci sono arrivato, ma I e + che cacchio vuol dire?


Io non so volutamente nemmeno il significato di LGBTQ

Mi rifiuto ampiamente di abbassarmi a ste stupidaggini.

Non ho mai discriminato/picchiato/violentato un gay/lesbica/trans/fluido/stranezze varie in vita mia.

Se serve una mano, la do a tutti senza problemi.

Il mio dovere finisce li, non comprendere stupidi acronimi


----------



## Blu71 (15 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io non so volutamente nemmeno il significato di LGBTQ
> 
> Mi rifiuto ampiamente di abbassarmi a ste stupidaggini.
> 
> ...



Ci sono troppe varianti.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Vittorio Sgarbi contro Michele Bravi. Le parole del critico d'arte:"C’era quell’altro che cantava una canzone di Battisti, che si chiama Bravi, tutto femmina. E cantava rivolgendosi a una donna come se fosse un maschio. La canzone è fatta da Battisti per una donna e lui era un uomo e la declinava al maschile".
> 
> La replica di bravi:"Non amo dare spazio o voce a persone che ignorano la bellezza della libertà d’espressione individuale, né tantomeno demonizzare una risata imbarazzata dovuta all’imprevisto di una diretta. Non farò nomi e non vi invito ad andare a scavare. Colgo però lo spunto visto che da ieri mi state mandando un video di una trasmissione dove si accusa la mia eccessiva femminilità, per dire che sono orgoglioso di dare voce ad un approccio non giudicante dell’individualità. Non smetterò mai di dire con la mia musica ‘siate completamente voi stessi'”. Questa non è una lotta che riguarda la comunità LGBTQI+ ma ha a che fare con la possibilità di tutti di raccontare al mondo i propri colori. È un segno di civiltà rispettare e accettare opinioni diverse dalla propria ma è un peccato lasciare che i giudizi medievali limitino la vostra creatività. Siate creativi sempre“.


Dovrebbe esistere il reato di lesa maestà quando simili incapaci sedicenti artisti si permettono di profanare veri mostri sacri..andrebbero accolti a risate in faccia


----------



## Blu71 (15 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Dovrebbe esistere il reato di lesa maestà quando simili incapaci sedicenti artisti si permettono di profanare veri mostri sacri..andrebbero accolti a risate in faccia



Ma no, è giusto che anche gli incapaci cantino canzoni immortali viste che le loro nessuno se le ricorderà mai.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ora si chiama LGBYQI PLUS (!) ????
> 
> Puahahahahah
> 
> Stanno malissimo.


In mezzo a quei malati ci saranno pure quelli che si accoppiano con gli animali


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma no, è giusto che anche gli incapaci cantino canzoni immortali viste che le loro nessuno se le ricorderà mai.


Cantarle si, reinterpretarle no

È come se io decidessi de reinterpretare un quadro di Picasso..


----------



## Blu71 (15 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Cantarle si, reinterpretarle no
> 
> È come se io decidessi de reinterpretare un quadro di Picasso..



Sei troppo severo. Tra poco nessuno si ricorderà di lui e di tanti altri c.d. big.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sei troppo severo. Tra poco nessuno si ricorderà di lui e di tanti altri c.d. big.


X cosiddetto big intendi bravi o battisti?!


----------



## Blu71 (15 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> X cosiddetto big intendi bravi o battisti?!



Bravi ha gareggiato a Sanremo come BIG. Come tanti altri impresentabili.


----------



## Walker (16 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Vittorio Sgarbi contro Michele Bravi. Le parole del critico d'arte:"C’era quell’altro che cantava una canzone di Battisti, che si chiama Bravi, tutto femmina. E cantava rivolgendosi a una donna come se fosse un maschio. La canzone è fatta da Battisti per una donna e lui era un uomo e la declinava al maschile".
> 
> La replica di bravi:"Non amo dare spazio o voce a persone che ignorano la bellezza della libertà d’espressione individuale, né tantomeno demonizzare una risata imbarazzata dovuta all’imprevisto di una diretta. Non farò nomi e non vi invito ad andare a scavare. Colgo però lo spunto visto che da ieri mi state mandando un video di una trasmissione dove si accusa la mia eccessiva femminilità, per dire che sono orgoglioso di dare voce ad un approccio non giudicante dell’individualità. Non smetterò mai di dire con la mia musica ‘siate completamente voi stessi'”. Questa non è una lotta che riguarda la comunità LGBTQI+ ma ha a che fare con la possibilità di tutti di raccontare al mondo i propri colori. È un segno di civiltà rispettare e accettare opinioni diverse dalla propria ma è un peccato lasciare che i giudizi medievali limitino la vostra creatività. Siate creativi sempre“.


Lo Sgarbone un mito, come sempre.
Uno degli ultimi baluardi in questo mondo rovesciato.


----------



## Walker (16 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ora si chiama LGBYQI PLUS (!) ????
> 
> Puahahahahah
> 
> Stanno malissimo.


Tranquillo, per chi come me ha qualche annetto sulle spalle c'è sempre un acronimo immortale...IFIX TCEN TCEN...


----------



## Zenos (16 Febbraio 2022)

"lo zio siamo nel 2000 vuoi che la gente bada ancora a ste cose?"
"We ricchió'".
Per me pura poesia.


----------



## kekkopot (16 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sto Bravi quando "canta" sembra proprio che c'ha un palo nell'ano.


Che, a quanto pare, è quello che vorrebbe


----------



## sunburn (16 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Dovrebbe esistere il reato di lesa maestà quando simili incapaci sedicenti artisti si permettono di profanare veri mostri sacri..andrebbero accolti a risate in faccia


Allora fustighiamo tutti i tifosi rossoneri, me compreso, per “in fondo all’anima la curva sud”… (solo per citarne una).
Il tizio, il cui modo di cantare a me non piace, ha cambiato un paio di pronomi. Il 99,9% degli spettatori neanche se ne sarà accorto.
Insomma, le “profanazioni” sono ben altre. Tipo i remix dance coi quali ci hanno ammorbato per almeno un paio di decenni, senza sollevare tutto lo sdegno che vedo per un paio di pronomi cambiati.


----------



## __king george__ (16 Febbraio 2022)

vado un attimo off ma sempre riguardo sanremo:
mi sono ascoltato alcune canzoni di sanremo proprio in questi giorni (si in ritardo ma quest'anno non avevo seguito praticamente quasi nulla)

e me ne sono piaciute 3 in particolare..molto diverse dai miei generi soprattutto 2 ma tant'è

Elisa
Emma
Vibrazioni


----------



## gabri65 (16 Febbraio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Allora fustighiamo tutti i tifosi rossoneri, me compreso, per “in fondo all’anima la curva sud”… (solo per citarne una).
> Il tizio, il cui modo di cantare a me non piace, ha cambiato un paio di pronomi. Il 99,9% degli spettatori neanche se ne sarà accorto.
> Insomma, le “profanazioni” sono ben altre. Tipo i remix dance coi quali ci hanno ammorbato per almeno un paio di decenni, senza sollevare tutto lo sdegno che vedo per un paio di pronomi cambiati.



Ma che discorso è, via.

Una cosa sono rivisatazioni casuali, una cosa è concorrere a Sanremo. E' ovvio che non si riesce a trovare una linea di confine tra quello che si può fare o non fare, e, guarda un po', è al solito un fatto dovuto alla mancanza di buon senso, gusto ed equilibrio. Adesso impera il degrado totale e si può fare a pezzi qualsiasi opera d'arte in nome dell'eguaglianza, l'inclusività e altre menghiate.

Quello che dà realmente fastidio è il solito messaggio propagandistico e sociopolitico che ci sta dietro, fatto per accaparrarsi consenso. Le opere di Battisti piegate a motivazioni di questo genere, ma lasciamo perdere.


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Febbraio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Allora fustighiamo tutti i tifosi rossoneri, me compreso, per “in fondo all’anima la curva sud”… (solo per citarne una).
> Il tizio, il cui modo di cantare a me non piace, ha cambiato un paio di pronomi. Il 99,9% degli spettatori neanche se ne sarà accorto.
> Insomma, le “profanazioni” sono ben altre. Tipo i remix dance coi quali ci hanno ammorbato per almeno un paio di decenni, senza sollevare tutto lo sdegno che vedo per un paio di pronomi cambiati.


No no la profanazione è cantare battisti in pubblico facendo schifo..
Oltretutto battisti è un compositore, come si permette un signor nessuno di riarrangiare un pezzo distruggendo l'opera di chi l'ha creata?


----------



## SoloMVB (16 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> 'Sta moda di snaturare tutto e rimodularlo su basi LGBTSDFGD sta ampiamente fracassando.
> 
> Proprio l'opposto della creatività. Ma basta, se non avete idee andate a raccogliere pomodori fluidi.


Pomodori fluidi....Magari gli piacciono di più i cetrioli...ruvidi,non fluidi.


----------

